# Hilfe!



## Eithne (19. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe mir vor kurzem eine spiegelreflexkamera (Fujica st750w) zu gelegt. leider habe ich keine ahnung von dem ganzen zeug was auf den objektiven steht. Als beispiel nehme ich mal mein Porst Tele-Objektiv. Da steht 1:2.8 und 135mm drauf.Was heißt das?
Dann sind oben auf dem Objektiv noch irgendwelche zahlen:

ft oben und m unten - unendlich über beide zeilen - oben 30 15 10... unten 10 5 3...

Kann mir jemand sagen was das heißt?

Danke schon mal

Eithne


----------



## marzipanschwein (24. Februar 2005)

Halllo !

Also auf dem Objektiv steht von um die Linse 135 mm ist die brennweite vom Objektiv  die gibt den Abstand zwischen Linse und Film bzw Fotosensor an je größer die Brennweite desto größer wird das Aufgenommene Bild je kleiner um so mehr  Umgebung ist auf dem Bild zu sehen auch weitwinkelobjektive genannt.

Die Zahlen 1:2,8  ist die Blende des Objektivs sie gibt an wie weit sich die Blende öffnen lässt.  Die Blende ist der Teil in der Mechanik eines Objektives, der den Lichteinfall in die Kamera reguliert.

zum thema Blende schau mal unter  http://www.kaltmacher.de/artikel48933-0-asc-3.html  vorbei ist ganz gut erklärt.

    "...  ft oben und m unten - unendlich über beide zeilen - oben 30 15 10... unten 10 5 3..."

ft sind Entfernungsangaben in feet  m in metern um die Schärfe manuell einzustellen 

außerdem sind die mindestabstände zu einem Motiv  auf dem Objektiv aufgedruckt bei mir steht z.b:
0.28m / 0.9 ft das ist der Abstand den man einhalten muss damit das Objektiv das Motiv noch scharf stellen kann

Hoffe konnte dir helfen Grüße Marko


----------



## Eithne (25. Februar 2005)

Danke marzipanschwein! Du hast mir sehr geholfen !

Eithne


----------

